# An intending beekeeper seeking knowledge



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings Acho & welcome.
Getting bees from a natural cavity to a managed box can be done several ways from a "Hogan trap out" , with or without a chemical stink product, to an outright physical cut out.
These are just clues for you, since my success rate at this sort of thing is zero. But ... i'm sure others will chime in with their successful techniques. Good luck! CE


----------



## profeazy (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks tech.35058. Your suggestion set me on a path of discovery. I've gotten some useful leads on convincing the swarm to move into my top bar hive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Acho!


----------

